# Poxa vida



## Hallick

Olá!

Num video em YouTube, há um americano que ensina palavras de exclamação usadas no Brasil. Algumas das palavras são:

*eca - yuck!*
*opa - oops!*
*ixi - wow!*

Há outras palavras como issos usadas no Brasil e Portugal? Como "eww", "yikes", "yay", etc? 
(e como se diz "Happy Halloween"?)

Muito obrigado e Feliz the-word-for-Halloween!


----------



## spielenschach

eh!; caramba!; nossa! boa! Que horror! (admiração e desagrado); que estupidez! (admiração e reprovação); arre diabo! Que grande bruto! (admiração e reprovação)


Que horror! É, um horror...
- Mas o que foi que aconteceu?

*Que estupidez, *já viram o que fizeram ao pobre do piano, à casa e ao arado e não satisfeitos ainda destroem uma bela de uma rullote. 


Arre diabo! A vagabunda de tua mãe anda saracoteando... Cala a boca, demônio! Quem te fez, que te ature..." 
Que grande bruto! - exclamou a Ana. - Não vez que é muito melhor saborear que devorar dessa maneira estúpida?

Oh que grande bruto, ainda por cima eu trato-o por senhor e ele trata-me por você…


----------



## olivinha

Hallick said:


> Olá!
> 
> (e como se diz "Happy Halloween"?)
> 
> Muito obrigado e Feliz the-word-for-Halloween!


 
Olá!
Pode usar _Halloween_ mesmo ou se quiser traduzir tudo, uma opção é _Feliz Dia das Bruxas_ (literalmente _Happy Witches' Day_).
O


----------



## Vanda

Mais algumas palavras:
Droga! Porcaria! 
Xiiiiiii! 
Eta! Eita!
Nó! (as in Nossa!)


----------



## Ayazid

Minha impressão de Salvador da Bahia, onde passei mais de um mês, é que lá a exclamação mais usada é _porra_, visto que pode ter vários significados (admiração, raiva etc.) Mas não sei se é tanto popular no resto do país quanto na Bahia.


----------



## djlaranja

Ayazid said:


> Minha impressão de Salvador da Bahia, onde passei mais de um mês, é que lá a exclamação mais usada é _porra_, visto que pode ter vários significados (admiração, raiva etc.) Mas não sei se é tanto popular no resto do país quanto na Bahia.


Ayazid,

Embora tenha se tornado popular, essa expressão é pouco recomendável. Trata-se de um palavrão cuja "ofensividade" está se tornando menor, em vista do uso (quase) corrente.

Mas não é nada aceito em linguagem culta e nem recomendável para pessoas de boa educação. 

Todas as outras expressões (Eca! Vixe! Eita! Arre! Nossa! etc) são aceitáveis em qualquer ocasião.

Aqui em Pernambuco (nordeste do Brasil), usa-se com muita freqüência uma que é quase marca-registrada: "Ôxe!", que denota espanto, admiração. 

Na verdade, ela vem da expressão "Oh! Gente!" ou "Ô, gente!" e mostra um pouco como o fonema 'j' tende para 'sh' no falar do povo da capital de meu estado. Passou por algumas transformações como "Oxente!" e é engraçado perceber como esse fonema 'o' pode ser dito de modo mais próximo do 'ó' em algumas regiões e 'ô' em outras regiões do nordeste...

Bom, pra não desviar (mais) do tema original, vou parando por aqui .

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Vanda

DJ, vale lembrar que a expressão pô (de porra) já é bem aceita, sem ser tão forte quanto porra. Esta última, acredito que também já tenha se tornado corriqueira em algumas regiões do país.


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> DJ, vale lembrar que a expressão pô (de porra) já é bem aceita, sem ser tão forte quanto porra. Esta última, acredito que também já tenha se tornado corriqueira em algumas regiões do país.


Vanda,

Tem toda razão. 
"Pô!" é expressão de largo uso, e sem o peso da outra.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Ayazid

Vanda said:


> Esta última, acredito que também já tenha se tornado corriqueira em algumas regiões do país.



Com certeza no Recôncavo Baiano! Mas apesar disso são muito simpáticos e educados esses Baianos (pelo menos na sua maioria). 

(Ai que saudade tenho da Bahia! )


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> DJ, vale lembrar que a expressão pô (de porra) já é bem aceita, sem ser tão forte quanto porra. Esta última, acredito que também já tenha se tornado corriqueira em algumas regiões do país.


 
- - - -  -
Boa tarde a todos.
Esqueceram o _orra meu!_ dos paulistas (orra < porra).
Também para expressar surpresa: _putz! , v__ixe!, a__ve, Ave Maria!, arre!, arre égua! cacilda! cacete! catso! (forma aportuguesada do it. cazzo!)
_Expressões escatológicas de desagrado ou enfado não faltam: _(que) merda!, bosta!, fezes!_ (esta última para dar um efeito extra). Também: (_que) saco! _
Para expressar um estado de alerta diante de uma situação qualquer: _Ops, opa, espera aí._
Para expressar desamparo:_ Ô Deus, Ai, meu pai! __Puxa vida!_
Contentamento: _oba! ueba! u-tererê! e f_ormas contendo: _legal, bacana, massa, jóia, beleza pura, porreta._
A lista é grande.
BV


----------



## ayupshiplad

Hello hello!

As you can probably guess, I really have no idea what this means. Could someone please shed some light on it?

Ayup.


----------



## Vanda

It means nothing.  Or better, it is an interjection like Gosh! 
It also comes in the_ puxa vida_ version.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahh ok I found poxa in the new dictionary thing but thought vida maybe added something to it, but evidently not! Is it like saying 'porra'?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, it is. See it here.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uai, Vanda, você não falou do *uai* não?!

Mas vale lembrar que essa é exclusividade nossa, dos mineiros.  É uma interjeição de espanto, perplexidade e dúvida.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## MOC

As pessoas do interior do estado de São Paulo não usam o uai também?


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou do interior de São Paulo e não me lembro de tê-lo ouvido a nativos. Acho que só na televisão. Mas também o interior é imenso, nunca se sabe.


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> As pessoas do interior do estado de São Paulo não usam o uai também?


 
Não vou dizer que não haja quem use, pode ser, mas uai é imediatamente associado a Minas Gerais. É quase nossa caricatura. É coisa de mineiros.


----------



## olivinha

_Ué_, cadê o nosso Ronan para defender o _bah _gaúcho, _tchê_?


----------



## olivinha

ayupshiplad said:


> Ahh ok I found poxa in the new dictionary thing but thought vida maybe added something to it, but evidently not! Is it like saying 'porra'?


Hey, Ayup.
In this sense, _pôxa_ is to _porra_ as _dang_, _shoot_ or _fudge_ are to their "inappropriate" counterparts.


----------



## djlaranja

olivinha said:


> _Ué_, cadê o nosso Ronan para defender o _bah _gaúcho, _tchê_?


 
Olivinha,

Apesar de pernambucano, minha simpatia pelo povo gaúcho me impele a vir dizer aqui, enquanto não o fizerem os nobres representantes do Rio Grande do Sul:

Bá! É uma expressão tipicamente gaúcha, que vem da abreviação da palavra _barbaridade_. É muito usada pelos gaúchos para indicar o espanto (de início) mas hoje tem seu uso alargado, às vezes indicando inclusive a concordância com algo que o interlocutor tenha dito antes.

Mas deixo aos gaúchos maiores explicações, mais apropriadas e autorizadas.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## edupa

Minha contribuição:

Caraca! (same as 'caramba!) 

Fala sério! (this one has been around for couple of years or so...)


----------



## Macunaíma

Putz! 

Não podemos deixar de mencionar, com toda a sobriedade e circunspecção que o ambiente deste fórum requer, mas movidos pela causa das ciências lingüísticas, os seguintes:

Puta que pariu! (você ouvirá isso até de um taxista no Rio que eventualmente for fechado no trânsito)
Caralho! (cariocas dizem isso até quando estão maravilhados com alguma coisa)

Eu adoro o Rio! Viva a espontaneidade do Rio!


----------



## djlaranja

Macunaíma said:


> Putz!
> 
> Não podemos deixar de mencionar, com toda a sobriedade e circunspecção que o ambiente deste fórum requer, mas movidos pela causa das ciências lingüísticas, os seguintes:
> 
> Puta que pariu! (você ouvirá isso até de um taxista no Rio que eventualmente for fechado no trânsito)
> Caralho! (cariocas dizem isso até quando estão maravilhados com alguma coisa)
> 
> Eu adoro o Rio! Viva a espontaneidade do Rio!


 
Tem toda razão, Macunaíma!
Ouve-se muito mesmo. 
Acho até que a expressão _caraca_ deriva da (menos recomendável) _caralho_.

De forma semelhante, também o _putz!_ parece ter nascido para abreviar algumas outras: _putzgrila!_ _Puta merda! _E, por isto, suavizou o tom destas.

Só falo da questão de um tom menos educado para não deixar em situação delicada os que freqüentam o fórum para aprender Português como segunda língua... por isso minha insistência em dizer quando o termo não for tão recomendável.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## jazyk

> De forma semelhante, também o _putz!_


Essa eu acho interessante. _Putz_ em alemão significa limpeza.


----------



## olivinha

Macunaíma said:


> Putz!
> Puta que pariu! (você ouvirá isso até de um taxista no Rio que eventualmente for fechado no trânsito)
> Caralho! (cariocas dizem isso até quando estão maravilhados com alguma coisa)
> Eu adoro o Rio! Viva a espontaneidade do Rio!


 
_Taquipariu_, somos uns desbocados _duca_.


----------

